# What a shot



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

by Marburyyyy.... and Amare's brick was nice. [strike]too bad Suns don't have any fans to watch it.[/strike]

*No baiting fan bases please...thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Yeah. I think luck was involved in there somewhere though.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I knew it was going in, I mean not hwen he started down the court but when he got that ahng time in mid air and he stalled up there I stood up and was like its in! and YES! It fell and then I had to do a little dance around the living room I LOVE THIS GAME!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> Yeah. I think luck was involved in there somewhere though.


Yes, but he made his own luck in this case.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

in the playoffs:
luck > skills

but yeah the shot was luck, but dribbling past defenders that fast to have a chance at a shot was skill.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I should clear up which shot I thought was lock. Stoudemire hitting that 3, he doesn't have 3 point range, yet he hit that shot.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The suns played THEIR VERY BEST AND NEARLY EDGED out the Spurs, still Spurs will win this one in 6.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Amare's shot was luck ?!? but starbury's shot was skill if you watch the instant replay look at his face the whole time ! he knew he was gonna make it


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

It was pretty amazing Amare had the look on his face, like get outta my way I am shooting and I am scoring and there aint nothing you gonna do to stop me, stayed extremely calm-concentrated-and fired, an amazing job-especially for a ROOKIE


----------

